# What is new in 7.2.1a?



## sdbtig (Oct 27, 2005)

One of my Tivos received 7.2.1a last night. It did not come with any messages
about the update. I don't see anything obviously changed in it.

Any idea what is new? Perhaps the video ipod/PSP transfers?


----------



## sdbtig (Oct 27, 2005)

No, it was not for the Yahoo, etc services. I had those before the update and they are on my units that just have 7.2.1. I think they have said no update is required to get the new HME apps.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Nope, this isn't related to the new online services.

It's just some behind the scenes stuff...nothing that a customer would notice at all.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## shutterfriend (Aug 10, 2005)

TivoPony,

Does the 7.2.1a require a reboot and is it being rolled out to everyone right away?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

shutterfriend said:


> TivoPony,
> 
> Does the 7.2.1a require a reboot and is it being rolled out to everyone right away?


Yes it does (all software updates do), and no, this is just the start. Some minor behind the scenes tweaks. You can look and look, but you won't see anything different. 

Pony


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Nope, this isn't related to the new online services.
> 
> It's just some behind the scenes stuff...nothing that a customer would notice at all.
> 
> ...


What "behind the scenes stuff" exactly?


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

It tracks how much porn you watch. Now cut it out and go watch something wholesome.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

Every Tivo software release has bugs and Tivo then has to send out updates to fix them.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

TechDreamer said:


> Every Tivo software release has bugs and Tivo then has to send out updates to fix them.


I don't know that you are wrong, but if it were fixing a noticable bug, the Pony's comment about not being able to see a change is wrong.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

beejay said:


> I don't know that you are wrong, but if it were fixing a noticable bug, the Pony's comment about not being able to see a change is wrong.


and if the bug is not noticable, then both statements are true.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

mick66 said:


> and if the bug is not noticable, then both statements are true.


But this statement is not. No bugs. 

Pony


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

maybe we notice some things like Yahoo going faster


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

My Tivo got 7.2.1 today and one the features it told me was it can record a program if the previous program is running minute or two over.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

Michael S said:


> My Tivo got 7.2.1 today and one the features it told me was it can record a program if the previous program is running minute or two over.


7.2.1a is what the OP is talking about.


----------



## cmaeditor (Jun 5, 2003)

I was transferring back some recent LOST episodes, that I had archived to my Pc via the Tivo Desktop, today while I was at work. I got home this evening and was greeted with a message saying i had the new 7.2.1a, and I went to my Now Playing list and 2 of them didn't transfer back. I tried to initiated the transfer again and nothing is happening. I think 7.2.1a broke my go back function somehow.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Cmaeditor, sorry to hear about that. My suspicion is that your unit rebooted to install 7.2.1a, and that's what stopped your transfer. But it should resume just fine. If you still can't transfer after trying again, please drop me an e-mail with your TiVo Service Number.

I agree with Pony; there is absolutely no difference you will see between 7.2.1 and 7.2.1a. Sorry that we can't be more specific.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I will have to check to see if I got 7.2.1a on my Tivo. I was watching a show slightly delayed in the buffer and about 1 am I got the "Welcome Powering Up Screen" I figured it was probably an update and switched over the buffer on the other DVR which was on the same channel (Some coincidence isn't it). I checked back later on and things were normal with the Tivo, but there was no messages about an update.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I hope 7.2.1a contains the framework and billing/tracking for VOD. Who needs Netflix, TiVo can go it alone! Or maybe it's the code to add that invisible watermark to our content, so TiVo is in the free and clear when some dumb schmuck loads his shows on BiTorrent.

Though I'm betting it mostly has to do with powering the myserious TiVo-branded network adapter which should be dropping shortly.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

The thing I've noticed is my DVD TiVo has not spoiled any disks today, 6 good in a row, usually 3 failed to 1 good ratio.

DRT-800
ver. 7.2.1elm whatever that is!


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

UPDATE

Well the run of no failures was short lived, I'm back to spoiling 3 or so disks to get one good burn. Hmmnn...


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

See, they told you 7.2.1a didn't fix anything.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Mars said:


> The thing I've noticed is my DVD TiVo has not spoiled any disks today, 6 good in a row, usually 3 failed to 1 good ratio.
> 
> DRT-800
> ver. 7.2.1elm whatever that is!


you do not have the 7.2.1a yet. The elm is just a branch that denotes your TiVo hardware type


----------



## bobharp (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovin the 7.2.1a features. I have not registered for Yahoo for Fandango services yet. I would like, if possible, for FOTKI (www.fotki.com) community photo site to be included.

My major question; has the 7.2.1x upgrade given us better video encoding? Things just look better, including 16:9 aspect ratio shows/movies. My TiVo seems to be more responsive as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Braden (Dec 11, 2001)

beejay said:


> See, they told you 7.2.1a didn't fix anything.


Yeah, it would be really nice if TiVo actually *did* address the DVD burning issues that many of us have been experiencing ever since the initial 7.2 upgrade...


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

Braden said:


> Yeah, it would be really nice if TiVo actually *did* address the DVD burning issues that many of us have been experiencing ever since the initial 7.2 upgrade...


I'm curious, I just found this thread in a search because recently my Humax Tivo DVD burner has been getting "saving failed due to an internal error" a lot. Maybe one out of 5 or 6 tries will result in a good burn. If I reboot the unit, the first burn after that seems to have the best chance of working. Also, at least so far, I've been testing and I've never had it fail burning to a DVD-RW. Then if I immediately try a DVD-R with the same content it will very often fail.

I've tried different media, all "quality name brands" with the same results. Anyway, I'm curious if this is possibly a software problem before I go through the unpleasant experience of changing the unit out.

Is this similar to the issues you say many have been experiencing since the software update? I am on the current versions as I usually sign up for the priority lists.

Thanks!

- Kelly


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I hope 7.2.1a contains the framework and billing/tracking for VOD. Who needs Netflix, TiVo can go it alone! Or maybe it's the code to add that invisible watermark to our content, so TiVo is in the free and clear when some dumb schmuck loads his shows on BiTorrent.
> 
> Though I'm betting it mostly has to do with powering the myserious TiVo-branded network adapter which should be dropping shortly.


What do I win? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3614954&&#post3614954


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Actually you don't. He said the driver required for the Network adapter is in 7.2.1 and higher. That's means 7.2.1a is not necessary for the adapter.

Good guess though .

-DPF


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh, damn.


----------



## sdbtig (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe there is something new in 7.2.1a. When I look up the next episode of "Lost" there is a new option to "Play Preview" on the screen with season pass, recording options, etc. It does not show on my 2 Tivos that are still on 7.2.1. 

The video that plays when I select it is not a preview for Lost though. It is a clip about using the Tivo remote.

Does anyone else see this? Is it new to 7.2.1a or just something I have never noticed before?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

When I checked my Tivo now playing screen I noticed that it was arranged by the alphabet rather than the date the show was recorded. This happened within the last 12 hours. I thought the system had rebooted after a service update and when I checked the software version I found 7.2.1-oth-01-2-140 listed. My guess is this is a tweek as of Jan. 2. 2006. I've had update's before but they have never changed the now playing sorting. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tenthplanet said:


> When I checked my Tivo now playing screen I noticed that it was arranged by the alphabet rather than the date the show was recorded. This happened within the last 12 hours. I thought the system had rebooted after a service update and when I checked the software version I found 7.2.1-oth-01-2-140 listed. My guess is this is a tweek as of Jan. 2. 2006. I've had update's before but they have never changed the now playing sorting. Did this happen to anyone else?


You have always been able to do that. Just hit '1' to switch the views.


----------



## scottie340 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hopefully you didnt have the Humax DRT800, you could see some problems in your remote control functions. Sorry to say but I have found the only way to fix this problem is to get a new refurished DVR from Humax (DRT800F) since the original is having issues with the 7.2 program, or vice versa. Alot of finger pointing coming from each of the companies.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

sdbtig said:


> Maybe there is something new in 7.2.1a. When I look up the next episode of "Lost" there is a new option to "Play Preview" on the screen with season pass, recording options, etc. It does not show on my 2 Tivos that are still on 7.2.1.
> 
> The video that plays when I select it is not a preview for Lost though. It is a clip about using the Tivo remote.
> 
> Does anyone else see this? Is it new to 7.2.1a or just something I have never noticed before?


I want to hear more about this!
Anyone else seen this?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

sdbtig said:


> Maybe there is something new in 7.2.1a. When I look up the next episode of "Lost" there is a new option to "Play Preview" on the screen with season pass, recording options, etc. It does not show on my 2 Tivos that are still on 7.2.1.
> 
> The video that plays when I select it is not a preview for Lost though. It is a clip about using the Tivo remote.
> 
> Does anyone else see this? Is it new to 7.2.1a or just something I have never noticed before?


Sorry about that; that was an internal test that leaked to a handful of customers who received 7.2.1a. You can ignore this, and we apologize for the inconvenience.

However, this is NOT a difference between 7.2.1a and 7.2.1 -- both software versions have the capability of displaying "Play Preview" items; it just happens to be the case that we've never used that feature for real in either 7.2.1 or 7.2.1a, and the leaked test happened to go only to a handful of folks who also had 7.2.1a.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool feature tho if/when implemented with video provided by the networks.. that's for sure.


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I expected to get this update by now. Anyone else not get this update yet?


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

I don't have it yet, but since there is evidently no visible change, I'm also not worrying about it.


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

fregienj said:


> I expected to get this update by now. Anyone else not get this update yet?


Try filling out the form again http://research.tivo.com/onlineservices/


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Madhatter27 said:


> Try filling out the form again http://research.tivo.com/onlineservices/


That has nothing to do with this software release.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

We are not releasing 7.2.1a to any further customers at this time, and there is no way to request the release. Not that you want to, because there is no practical difference between 7.2.1 and 7.2.1a. No feature differences, no bug fix differences, no differences to speak of whatsoever.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

scottie340 said:


> Hopefully you didnt have the Humax DRT800, you could see some problems in your remote control functions. Sorry to say but I have found the only way to fix this problem is to get a new refurished DVR from Humax (DRT800F) since the original is having issues with the 7.2 program, or vice versa. Alot of finger pointing coming from each of the companies.


I had trouble with my DVD burner in my DRT-800 and received a replacment from Humax. The DVD problem is gone but the double press remote issue is worse. The new TiVo is a DRT-800F ! Hmmnn...


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> ....... because there is no practical difference between 7.2.1 and 7.2.1a. No feature differences, no bug fix differences, no differences to speak of whatsoever.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


"The gentalman doth protest too much, methinks".

Please forgive the slight misquote....


----------

